# Major Sponsor: PurePowdersDirect



## AnaSCI

Welcome Pure Powders Direct to AnaSCI. Pure Powders Direct has been in business for over 10 years. They offer the highest quality raw powders on the market!

Click on their banner on the main forum or bottom of the home page to be directed to their email: [email protected]

***MAKE SURE to add to the poll once you have used their services. Also post about your experience but within the guidelines of the forum rules!*

_Please check the laws of your country before you order any of their products. The onus is on the buyer, and AnaSCI.org will not be responsible in any way if you break the laws of where you live._


----------

